# Who skimboards? (ot)



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

hey, im in florida now for febriary break at my school. I just bought a new skimboard here for 105$ it was a sick buy. I haven't seen too many bikers here other than the odd BMX'er riding down the street. Im in sarasota florida. well, heres some skimming pics - what do you think?
























































sry for the poor quality - thy're shots taken out of video. I wish i could make them smaller.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

This should really go in General Discussion but I'm biased since I love to skim so I'm gonna let it stay!

I live in Southern California and I'll be riding right by Aliso this weekend but bikes take priority for me.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks coma. what kind of board do you have? Yea, my priorities go skiing, biking, skimming.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah I love skim boarding. I ride a Zap, pretty much the same one you have Ontario just a different paint job. My friend owns a house in OC NJ and thats all we do over the summer, skim board, surf, and BMX.


----------



## sb317 (Sep 16, 2005)

I love skimming. I've got a Victoria Poly Vac. A buddy of mine used to work for them when he lived in Laguna Beach for a few years. Only real good place to skim near here is Wrightsville Beach. Really good shore breaks there. Sweet pics!


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Bros a semi pro rider, rides for square skimboards (a local compay) hes super good and alot of my friends are into it, bikings for me though, ive eaten **** so hard in it its not even funny, wait yea it is but yea so I can ride his board whenever I want, its a custom carbon board worth about 350-400


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a Sol Pintail... they're a pretty new/small company but the board is fun. My little brother goes to school right by the beach and skims far more than I do. I used to do it so much my back got out of alignment from running diagonally the same direction so much... Had to get some gnarly chiropractic action done.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I've tried it I have some board I got for 60 dollars or somethin and it's pretty nice I don't do it enough to be very good though lol


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i found a skimboard in a trashcan once, i try to ride it and it was stupid hard. im stickin to wheels.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> i found a skimboard in a trashcan once, i try to ride it and it was stupid hard. im stickin to wheels.


haha. its really not too hard after a few hours or days of practice. do you still have the board? Its a really fun thing to know - even if you choose biking over it - which i do too. Its great if you ever go on a vaca with a beach close by. I just pack my boards up in cardboard and this case thing i have so there unbrakeable and haul 'em around everywhrere. In the summer I also skim on lake superior - i have a cottage with my own beach right in fromt of me- its not nearly as good as an ocean - but hey its fun to go out with my cousins and mess around. we also invented a knew thing wher you get a water ski rope - and you run like hell along the beach towing someone skimboarding! its super sick and you can do tons of flatland spind! (i did 11 360's in a row and then fell b./c of dizziness!)


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ride a zap, but again biking takes priority. buy a trainer kite and a skimboard its realllllyyyyy fun, (i kiteboard too)


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

skimboarding is heaps fun. I ride a Zap.



ontario_bike said:


> we also invented a knew thing wher you get a water ski rope - and you run like hell along the beach towing someone skimboarding!


We did that except we got towed by a car. 50kmh feels really fast when your on a skim board and it fells really pain full when you fall off.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

skimboarding was fun, did it for years. Two years ago I was coming out of a 360 when the board stuck into sand that was not quite wet enough. Long story short, spent father's day in the hospital. Outcome was a wrist shattered in 9 different places. After surgery, pins, and therapy, it still doesnt feel the same. Wrist guards would be a good idea, they just look a little weird on the beach. anyways...yeah skimboarding is fun...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea. i love zap boards. how much do the kites cost? that would be sooo sick! Where I skim - i dont think i could get a car there. But my great uncle has a 3 wheeler ...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

mrbray101 said:


> skimboarding was fun, did it for years. Two years ago I was coming out of a 360 when the board stuck into sand that was not quite wet enough. Long story short, spent father's day in the hospital. Outcome was a wrist shattered in 9 different places. After surgery, pins, and therapy, it still doesnt feel the same. Wrist guards would be a good idea, they just look a little weird on the beach. anyways...yeah skimboarding is fun...


how long were you out for dude? That totally blows.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I last did it at least 12 years ago, we used to make the boards ourselves


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I lived next to South Padre Island for 18 years (damn inland texas colleges) and that's pretty much the only thing you can do involving a board out in the surf. You can surf, right before the hurricane comes...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i got a Zap. but i only get to ride it a few times a year when we go to our condo in Cocoa Beach, FL or is we head up to Lake Michigan in Chi-town (believe it or not there is actually surfing n' stuff in the Great Lakes)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i skim a bit. during the summer it became a tradition for my friends and i to go down to the beach and skim till it was dark almost every night. my local beach isn't the most ideal for skimmin but it works. i ride a Zap too.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> i got a Zap. but i only get to ride it a few times a year when we go to our condo in Cocoa Beach, FL or is we head up to Lake Michigan in Chi-town (believe it or not there is actually surfing n' stuff in the Great Lakes)


ya man. for the whole summer , i spend my time on Lake Superior (on the canadian side near Thunder Bay ONT.) I got all my cousins into it, and we skim all the time! Its not the greatest - but its good eb\nough to have fun. This summer we're gonna take a trip to this place called neys - aout an hour and a half drive. It looks pretty good, especially for a lake! Check the pic below!


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was in a full arm cast for about 3 months, then moved into a shorter ones below the elbow for another 3 months or so. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

that place looks koo. most of the really good surf is up ur way in Ont. and Minn. but during the winter months down here the swells get pritty big (for lake's anyway) bout 10' swells in some places. check out the movie Unslated, its fvcking amazing. www.unsalted.tv


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> that place looks koo. most of the really good surf is up ur way in Ont. and Minn. but during the winter months down here the swells get pritty big (for lake's anyway) bout 10' swells in some places. check out the movie Unslated, its fvcking amazing. www.unsalted.tv


wow. that does look amazing. There are plenty places near my cottage or camp as people call it differently with wave sthat get up to about 10 ft on lake superior. The problem is its a rock beach and hearst to even walk in the watter without shoes. So the skimming wouldnt work to well. I could try surfing though - but i dont have a board. Lake superior can sometimes get REALLY scary - especially when im out in my boat.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> wow. that does look amazing. There are plenty places near my cottage or camp as people call it differently with wave sthat get up to about 10 ft on lake superior. The problem is its a rock beach and hearst to even walk in the watter without shoes. So the skimming wouldnt work to well. I could try surfing though - but i dont have a board. Lake superior can sometimes get REALLY scary - especially when im out in my boat.


no ****. we have a cabin on Lake Superior up in Minn. and a ouple yrs ago we were out boating and then outa nowhere came a storm, the waver were f'n huge, and our boat whent down, luckly there were some fishermen not to farawy that saw us n' got us out.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> no ****. we have a cabin on Lake Superior up in Minn. and a ouple yrs ago we were out boating and then outa nowhere came a storm, the waver were f'n huge, and our boat whent down, luckly there were some fishermen not to farawy that saw us n' got us out.


man, your lucky that those fisherman were around dude. could have been bad. how big is your boat?

Mrbray - i guess you haven't had many good skim experiences. After a wipe out . im always like scarde to go try the thing again, whether skiing bikeing or skimming. Glad you like the pics.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

it was like 18'-20' long, it was a white MasterCraft


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

so you completely lost the boat?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dude those nikes is dopes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Sombrio69 said:


> that place looks koo. most of the really good surf is up ur way in Ont. and Minn. but during the winter months down here the swells get pritty big (for lake's anyway) bout 10' swells in some places. check out the movie Unslated, its fvcking amazing. www.unsalted.tv


That's surfing practically that's pretty awesome water must be REALLY cold lol


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> dude those nikes is dopes!!!!!!!!!


haha - thanks man i like them too! I got them when i was in florida for 39 $ at the nike outlet store.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

heres a little vid i threw together - i did it in about 10 min so it sucks. And i couldnt find much of the good footage but what ever - take a look.


----------

